# Celexa/Lexapro versus Wellbutrin



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey, 

Which is better for overall mood, and sociability? 

Celexa(or Lexapro) or Wellbutrin? 

I find that Wellbutrin helps my mood, but it doesn't improve my social function at all. It may even make it a bit worse because I feel somewhat anxious in social situations. 

I have tried Celexa twice now for about a week, but I stop it every time because it kills my sex drive. 

But sex drive aside, which is the better medication for mood and social life? 


Thanks


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Just thought I'd say that Celexa has not killed my sex drive...


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

Give the Celexa more time. On Lexapro my sex drive returned after about 2 months. Wasn't as high as it normally was, but still there. At one week you are going through transient side effects. Could you give the Celexa 6-8 weeks just to see what happens? You may be surprised.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Why not both? SSRI + Wellburtin seems to be a common med combination.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

alex999 said:


> Give the Celexa more time. On Lexapro my sex drive returned after about 2 months. Wasn't as high as it normally was, but still there. At one week you are going through transient side effects. Could you give the Celexa 6-8 weeks just to see what happens? You may be surprised.


Yeah I could give it more time.... i am just impatient :boogie

Yeah the thing is, I need some sort of support longterm, but I dont know if Wellbutrin will work longterm. It helps my mood, but doesn't help me socially at all. It makes me worse, if anything.

How come you stopped Celexa?

Yeah I could try that. There seems to be bad and good with every med. It's so tough to stick with one, because every med has it's own unfavourable sides.

Cheers


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Why not both? SSRI + Wellburtin seems to be a common med combination.


It will get too expensive for me. I am already on another type of medication for hormone issues, and that runs me about $100 bucks a month. So I can't just shell out hundreds of dollars per month. I am a student and its just not feasible.

On top of that, i dont want to feel too "drugged out".

Cheers


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Eric69 said:


> It will get too expensive for me. I am already on another type of medication for hormone issues, and that runs me about $100 bucks a month. So I can't just shell out hundreds of dollars per month. I am a student and its just not feasible.
> 
> On top of that, i dont want to feel too "drugged out".
> 
> Cheers


Oh sorry, I forgot about how much you guys in america are made to pay for your meds.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Oh sorry, I forgot about how much you guys in america are made to pay for your meds.


:fall


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

None of them.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> None of them.


So what do you suggest


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Celexa doesnt compare with lexapro in any way, i wouldnt put them togheter like they are the same.


----------



## KayBee01 (Oct 12, 2010)

I realize how old this post is...but just started looking at peoples opinions on celexa and lexapro. You say there is not comparison....do you favor one over the other or have you found that one works better than the other? Thanks for information.


----------



## waynemichael (Jun 23, 2012)

*Celexa/Lexapro vs welbutrin*

Have had generalized depression and anxiety issues for quite some time (just part of my make up). Doc put me on Celexa......noticed almost immediate improvement. Later, after Lexapro hit the market, he switched me to this.......the transition was seamless. Both do make a noticable difference.....BUT, they both have the sexual side effects. Loss of libido (big time!) and orgasm almost impossible! Eventually got tired of this, so quit the meds. Well......sexual interest and function returned, but so did my depression. I've been "on and off" both Celexa and Lexapro for years...yes, they do help my mood a lot.......but tired of losing the sex, so eventually quit. Have just started taking Welbutrin (as it is supossed to have less sexual side effects). Not sure if it will be as effective as the celexa, but am giving it a try. Anyone have a similar issue?


----------



## Bre1491 (May 28, 2012)

I originally took celexa for GAD then switched to lexapro when it came out. For me, lexapro has worked better for my anxiety. A couple of years ago I started having trouble with depression too and my pdoc added Wellbutrin for that. The combo has worked well for me, but everyone reacts different.


----------

